# Atlantikküste Südfrankreich auf Wolfsbarsch



## SpionGraph (2. Juli 2020)

Hi,
Ich bin diesen Sommer in Südfrankreich an der Atlantikküste (Biskaya-Golf) und würde mich gerne mal auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen. Ich habe gehört an Steinpackungen, Flussmündungen soll es am besten gehen, allerdings gibt es dort nichts außer Kilometerlangen Sandstrand. Hat jemand Tipps oder Vorschläge auf was man noch angeln kann?
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort, danke!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (2. Juli 2020)

Nabend,
an welchem Ort bist Du denn? Keine Angst, komme nicht vorbei , aber so kann ich mal auf Sat-Bilden schauen und würde mich wieder melden. Kenne mich südlich von Bordeaux etwas aus...........
Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (2. Juli 2020)

Du musst halt das Meer lesen können. Wenn du kilometer lange Strände hast ist das super für Wobas und vorallem gefleckte Wolfsbarsche ( die lieben Sand). Wichtige Regeln sind dabei:

- an Tagen mit Sonne nurganz früh morgen Abends oder in der Nacht fischen gehen.

-bei bewölkung lohnt es sich auch tagsüber

-abhängigi ob es tiefer Strand ist oder eher flach würde ich die letzten 2 Stunden der Flut befischen ODER die ersten 2 Stunden der einsetzenden Ebbe. Aber ist nur pauschal und kann sich von Spot zu Spot ändern, wobei der Strand meistens so funktioniert

- lass deine Deutschen Köder zu Hause wie z.B. Blinker, Spöket, Spinner die bringen nichts. Gut hingegen sind schwerere Wobbler wie z.B. luck craft flash minnow 13 oder ähnliche.

-Farben: am Tag Perlmutt und weis oder blau/grün wenn das Wasser klar ist. Ist das Wasser dunkel dann auch schockfarben. In der Nacht , bei Neumond Schwaz/braun. Bei vollmond bzw. mondschein weis oder silber.

Wenn du normal mit Pose oder Surfcasting fischen willst gelten folgende basics:

- schau dir Bereiche mit Ripströmung, Sandbänken oder Kanälen an.Studier das Wasser und wirf nicht blind irgendwo hin.
-beste Köder sind ganz klar lebende Garnele ( Achtung: brauchen Sauerstoff, nimm also nen Sprudelstein mit bzw. Kauf die einen) . Noch besser sind jetzt im Juli ,die schwimmenden Krabben die keinen Panzer haben. Die haben ne Art Paddel am Körper. Achte darauf die am Kanal am Auge anzuködern sonst sind die sofort tot. Grösse 1/0 passt super. Garnele am letzten Ring vor dem Schwanz begestigen

-wirf nicht zu weit, meisten hast nen Kanal direkt vor deinen Füssen wenn dahinter ne Sandbank kommt. Hast du das nicht wirf kurz hinter die brechenden Wellen. Also die erste brechende Welle nicht die 2-3-4 

-nimm lange Ruten zum Posenfischen. Alles über 5,5 ist gut.Zum Surfcasting logischerweise auch lange Surfcastingruten

viel Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (2. Juli 2020)

Sowas musst du finden. Wobei sooooo eindeutige findest du selten. Das weisse Wasser ist ne Sandbank dir Pfeile nen Kanal oder Ripströmung

das andere zeigt dir den Kanal der meist direkt vor deinen Füssen ist


----------



## SpionGraph (2. Juli 2020)

Danke für die tollen Antworten bisher!
Ich bin bei Vielle-Saint-Girons.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (3. Juli 2020)

Prima, da kenne ich mich ganz gut aus. Den Infos von Fabilx ist zum Thema Spinnfischen fast nichts mehr zuzufügen. Ich habe in der Nähe seit Kindertagen unzählige Urlaube verbracht und zu 99 % Brandungsangeln betrieben und damit etliche Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon mal da warst, oder die Sprache halbwegs kannst. Französische Angler sind grundsätzlich offen und freundlich und geben gerne Tipps. aber dafür müsste man schon etwas französisch sprechen. Natürlich kannst Du den Anglern auch auf die Finger gucken.
Der Atlantik ist selten ruhig und oft braucht man Krallenbleie so um die 175 Gramm aufwärts. Stabile Brandungsrutenhalter aus Alu, die man weit ein den Sand drücken kann, sind auch notwendig. Ein Dreibein brauchst Du nicht mitnehmen. In Saint Julien-en-Born (nördlich von Dir) gibt es einen kombinierten Angel-Fahrrad-Laden,  mit freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Besitzern, bei denen Du Tipps und alle notwendigen "Spezialsachen" wie Krallenbleie, Rutenhalter etc. bekommst. Ich schreib mal runter, welche Tipps mir vor gefühlten hundert Jahren 2 belgische Angler gaben, die mir die Angelei dort beibrachten:
Besorg Dir im Touribüro einen Tidenkalender und geh bei Ebbe an den Strand. Dort wirst Du Becken wie riesige Badewannen erkennen, in denen Du dann fischst. Ich habe generell bei Ebbe angefangen und bis zum Höchststand gefischt, aber ich habe auch bei ablaufendem Wasser gut gefangen. Bei Ebbe findest Du auch meinen Köderfavoriten. Kleine Sandwürmer, die selten länger als 4 cm sind. Meiner Ansicht nach sind es mit die besten Köder. Die Würmer sind in etwa 5 -15 cm Tiefe bei Ebbe zu finden. Mögliche Köder sind, Sandwurm, Tintenfischstreifen, Makrelenstreifen, Tobiasfische (gibt es ab und an gefroren zu kaufen), Wattwurm etc, die aber recht viel Kosten. Ich fische ausschließlich Kreishaken, für Sandwurm (4-5 Würmer aufziehen) Größe 2-4, Tintenfisch und Makrelenstreifen in Größe 2/0. Kreishaken haben 1000 Vorteile, ich kann nur empfehlen, sich da mal einzulesen.
Fischarten, die ich mit Sandwürmen gefangen habe: Beide Wolfsbarscharten (gepunktete und normale), diverse Arten Meerbrassen, Seezungen, Steinbutt (Babys), Hornhecht, Flunder, Drückerfisch, Meeräsche, Petermännchen. Falls Du Petermännchen nicht kennst, mach Dich bitte im eigenen Interesse vorher kundig. Die Urlaubsgefühle rauschen in den Keller, wenn Dich so ein Ding sticht. Und wenn da ein Schwarm vorbei kommt, beißen die auch. Nimm sie mit, den die sind total lecker. 
Ruten, Rollen und Schnur muss man nach dem Angeln mit lauwarmen Süßwasser abspülen, egal ob nach dem Spinnfischen oder Brandungsangeln.
Falls Du noch Fragen hast, dann her damit.
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg wünscht
Steinbuttschreck


----------

